

Having Trouble With Your iPhone 4? Solution... - dell9000
http://gizmodo.com/5573179/the-semi+solutions-for-iphone-4-reception-problems-so-far?skyline=true&s=i

======
watmough
Luckily, there's an easy solution for all these anti-iPhone articles from
gizmodo:

127.0.0.1 gizmodo.com # screw you gizmodo

